# CJC-1293 - Boost GH and IGF



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2013)

CJC-1293 is a modified variation of what could be known as the ?parent peptide? in the line of CJC?s, GRF-1-29 or Semorellin. The difference between Semorellin and CJC-1293 is twofold. First there is the addition of the Drug Affinity Complex or DAC at the 30th position. The Drug Affinity Complex simply extends the half-life of the peptide. Second there is a single amino acid swap at the 2nd position.    

 The half-life displayed in research by CJC-1293 is much longer than that of Semorellin and several days shorter than that of CJC-1295. While all 3 illicit a release of GH and corresponding increase in IGF, the duration of that release is what differentiates these peptides.

Quite often these are effectively combined in research with a Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide or GHRP, such as GHRP-2 or GHRP-6. This combination offers a synergistic effect when it comes to the GH release observed I research subjects. Also by combining these compounds (CJC?s and GHR?s) one can control the release pattern of GH in research subjects. For example A GHRP will elicit a pulse of GH release. As will Semorellin. CJC-1293 on the other hand will elevate gh levels for an extended period (CJC-1295 even more so) and when combined with a GHRP one can experience a steady elevation of GH levels as well as a GH pulse. The choice has much to do with personal preference in your research. 

So back to CJC-1293. It causes a release of GH in our research subjects. This is accomplished by its agonist activity on the Growth Hormone Secretagauge Receptor (GHSR), also known as the Ghrelin Receptor. This signals the pituitary to produce Growth Hormone. Along with this increase in GH comes a corresponding increase in IGF as well.

The benefits of GH and IGF in our research are well documented. The effects on fat loss, cell reproduction, repair, and regeneration as well as the anabolic effects make CJC-1293 a research peptide worthy of further attention.

Check it out >> CJC-1293 2mgs

Refs:
* The Effects of Treatment with Recombinant Human Growth Hormone on Body Composition and Metabolism in Adults with Growth Hormone DeficiencyFranco Salomon, M.D., Ross C. Cuneo, F.R.A.C.P., Richard Hesp, B.Sc., M.Inst.P., and Peter H. S?nksen, M.D., F.R.C.P.N Engl J Med 1989; 321:1797-1803December 28, 1989
*Inui A, Asakawa A, Bowers CY, et al. (2004). "Ghrelin, appetite, and gastric motility: the emerging role of the stomach as an endocrine organ". FASEB J. 18 (3): 439?56. doi:10.1096/fj.03-0641rev. PMID 15003990. Ghrelin, appetite, and gastric motility: the emerging role of the stomach as an endocrine organ
*Jett? L, L?ger R, Thibaudeau K, Benquet C, Robitaille M, Pellerin I, Paradis V, van Wyk P, Pham K, Bridon DP (2005). "Human Growth Hormone-Releasing Factor (hGRF)1?29-Albumin Bioconjugates Activate the GRF Receptor on the Anterior Pituitary in Rats: Identification of CJC-1295 as a Long-Lasting GRF Analog". Endocrinology 146 (7): 3052?8. doi:10.1210/en.2004-1286. PMID 15817669
* Prakash A, Goa KL (August 1999). "Sermorelin: a review of its use in the diagnosis and treatment of children with idiopathic growth hormone deficiency". BioDrugs : Clinical Immunotherapeutics, Biopharmaceuticals and Gene Therapy 12 (2): 139?57. PMID 18031173



CJC-1293 2mgs


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 7, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 9, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 19, 2013)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption
*


----------



## StanG (May 3, 2013)

Will be using something to cut, havent decided what. Maybe gw1516, maybe clen-t3 or albuterol/t3. Im wondering if this peptide stack would help preserve muscle mass on a cut.


----------

